# Llagas Creek Turnout Question



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm looking into ordering a Llagas Creek turnout for my layout, but I'm not sure what size it should be. Some of you may know, but my layout is in Colorado. I spend most of the year in California. So I don't have access to my track at the moment.

What I'm trying to figure out is how many ties a Llagas Creek turnout uses with their narrow gauge ties?

These are my best guesses using online photos and photos of my own turnouts.

#3 = 17 ties
#4 = 19 ties
#5 = 21 ties
#6 = 23 ties

I'm hoping someone out there with this kind of track can help me verify my numbers.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

8 ties every 9" section.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

I count 23 on my #6's


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By jfrank on 18 Feb 2013 06:38 PM 
I count 23 on my #6's That's one I got right


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Since the question has been answered I'm going to add another, hopefully not side tracking the thread too much. I have noticed for the last couple years that the Llagas ads in GR mention a new spring loaded ground throw. Are they for real or just hype? I have sent e-mails asking about them but never get an answer. Anyone have any info on them?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Paul 

If you are thinking this is a mechanism for a "spring switch"... it is not. It just had an internal spring that allowed for some variation in the length of the throw as opposed to the Tenmille that has a fixed amount of travel. They were large and "clunky looking" and would really detract on a layout like yours. Speaking as a Llagas Creek dealer...They "came and went" because the plastic used did not hold up and there was a high failure rate. Don't know what Bill is doing with the product right now. They did not survive very long in testing on my layout. As a SVRR dealer as well, if you are looking for a robust adjustable ground throw, I recommend the all brass one from Sunset valley. I have 55 on my layout. 

For spring switches I use the Chuck Rhutan method. A piece of springy but stiff wire is attached in the center of the throw bar. The wire extends between 1/2 and 2/3 of the distance from the throw bar to the frog. Two spikes or pins are placed about midway along the wire offset enough that when the wire is on the outside of the spike or pin it puts enough tension on the points to hold them against the opposite stock rail. The wire gets moved manually on mine because changing is infrequent.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, 
I have SVRR throws, both the ground and the stand ,and Tenmille. I was just wondering about the Llagas product. You answered my question about them. Even the Feb.2013 GR Llagas ad still shows them.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Paul 

Glad to help. Ads have to be in to GR 90-120 days in advance. I will remind Bill. Don't subscribe so had not seen it.. 

Not to derail this thread at all... But the two Cotton Belt RS-3s have been very popular here in VA. Even the 1:32 guys have not complained about my pulling their stock with them... but being steam guys they probably don't know how big an RS-3 is anyway. Thanks again.


----------

